# 16e5 Early Notification



## Northerner1012 (Aug 24, 2016)

Anyone here get notified today of their selection for SSgt (AF)?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

Not today. 1982. 







But...a bunch of dudes right now:

Air Force staff sergeant promotions reach a 14-year high | AirForceTimes


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Not today. 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize you just dated yourself as prehistoric.:-":wall:


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 24, 2016)

They wore blues back then?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> You deal realize you just dated yourself as prehistoric.:-":wall:




You want prehistoric: I came on board when 1505's were still in use. We also had a long sleeved dark blue shirt. The shirt, trousers, and neck tie were all the same color. The all dark blue was the best uniform, IMHO.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> You deal realize you just dated yourself as prehistoric.:-":wall:



The old bull and the young bull were standing on the hill looking down at all the heifers. The young bull said, "Let's run down there and bang a heifer." The old bull said, "Let's _walk_ down there and bang 'em all." 




Blizzard said:


> They wore blues back then?



That's right. We were "Blue Suiters" and we were some badass motherfuckers. What's your excuse?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You want prehistoric: I came on board when 1505's were still in use. We also had a long sleeved dark blue shirt. The shirt, trousers, and neck tie were all the same color. The all dark blue was the best uniform, IMHO.



The 1505s were the khakis, right? Like _No Time For Sergeants?  

_


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

@Red Flag 1 reporting for duty 




 

(No offense, sir. )


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> @Red Flag 1 reporting for duty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! 1505's


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The old bull and the young bull were standing on the hill looking down at all the heifers. The young bull said, "Let's run down there and bang a heifer." The old bull said, "Let's _walk_ down there and bang 'em all."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One one trip from Plattsburgh AFB, I was traveling in this^^^^^^ uniform. A little kid, maybe 7-8years old actually asked me if I was a bus driver.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The old bull and the young bull were standing on the hill looking down at all the heifers. The young bull said, "Let's run down there and bang a heifer." The old bull said, "Let's _walk_ down there and bang 'em all."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The old bull broke his hip walking down the hill, and the young bull had all the heifers to himself...:-"


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The old bull broke his hip walking down the hill, and the young bull had all the heifers to himself...:-"



The old bull got a titanium hip replacement and smacked the young smartass bull over the head with it


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The old bull got a titanium hip replacement and smacked the young smartass bull over the head with it


Damn old bull's and their old bull privilege,  hopping around smacking young bull's all the time... #youngbullsmatter:wall::blkeye:


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Anyone here get notified today of their selection for SSgt (AF)?



Is it not available through the AFPC portal or whatever it is called? (I'm a contractor for the AF so I don't recall the name/ link, I just know airmen have one)


----------



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Anyone here get notified today of their selection for SSgt (AF)?



And my apologies for the temporary hijack, Northerner. If you are one of those who got notified, congratulations and well done. If not, best of luck and hopefully promotion is in your near future.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Is it not available through the AFPC portal or whatever it is called? (I'm a contractor for the AF so I don't recall the name/ link, I just know airmen have one)



It'll be open today in the next 30 minutes, some units went around and let selectees know in advance. Mine decided to make me wait until today. Just putting the feelers out there to see who made it. 



Ocoka One said:


> And my apologies for the temporary hijack, Northerner. If you are one of those who got notified, congratulations and well done. If not, best of luck and hopefully promotion is in your near future.



I appreciate the kind words and no worries on the thread, I love this stuff. It's my first cycle so I'm hopeful yet still aware that TIS might shoot me in the foot.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> It'll be open today in the next 30 minutes, some units went around and let selectees know in advance. Mine decided to make me wait until today. Just putting the feelers out there to see who made it.



That's right...I recall someone writing elsewhere or talking about it. Great idea if your squadron wants to participate, but a bad idea if your leadership is....."less than engaged."


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> That's right...I recall someone writing elsewhere or talking about it. Great idea if your squadron wants to participate, but a bad idea if your leadership is....."less than engaged."



 Just got the list and the E4 Mafia is still collecting my dues for the next year. As a first time tester, my Shirt said I scored exceptionally well with a 60 having only read the PDG and not use any of the test prep materials. I trust his word as I truly do not know otherwise quite yet. Next year I'll make it. Not one for self pity or pouting so I'm getting back to the book tonight.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 25, 2016)

I find your out look, and plans for the future, to be outstanding. As you rightly observed, the pity pot is of no use now, or ever. Your observations and choices show a maturity than will serve you well, now and in the future.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I find your out look, and plans for the future, to be outstanding. As you rightly observed, the pity pot is of no use now, or ever. Your observations and choices show a maturity than will serve you well, now and in the future.



I very greatly appreciate the kind words Sir.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Just got the list and the E4 Mafia is still collecting my dues for the next year. As a first time tester, my Shirt said I scored exceptionally well with a 60 having only read the PDG and not use any of the test prep materials. I trust his word as I truly do not know otherwise quite yet. Next year I'll make it. Not one for self pity or pouting so I'm getting back to the book tonight.



Nothing against them because they took advantage of the system, but I know a bunch of Comm airmen who pinned on Staff and Tech (or credit their promotions) because of various reorgs in those AFSC's. No whatever AFSC-specific tests for that promotion cycle? Score.

Now that you know what o expect next year should go a bit smoother. As an outsider, I don't know if a promotion would hinder any opportunities to crosstrain if that's your ultimate goal.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 26, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Just got the list and the E4 Mafia is still collecting my dues for the next year. As a first time tester, my Shirt said I scored exceptionally well with a 60 having only read the PDG and not use any of the test prep materials. I trust his word as I truly do not know otherwise quite yet. Next year I'll make it. Not one for self pity or pouting so I'm getting back to the book tonight.



E4s used to be Sergeants BITD. Not sure when they became Senior Airmen but it was after I left the ANG. Hey, young brother, good work on the test and carry on, you'll get that forth stripe next time. And good luck with your TACP aspirations.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Nothing against them because they took advantage of the system, but I know a bunch of Comm airmen who pinned on Staff and Tech (or credit their promotions) because of various reorgs in those AFSC's. No whatever AFSC-specific tests for that promotion cycle? Score.
> 
> Now that you know what o expect next year should go a bit smoother. As an outsider, I don't know if a promotion would hinder any opportunities to crosstrain if that's your ultimate goal.



Due to all of the reorg between the 3D and 3A split, we were left with no real CFETP and thus a complete SKT exemption for two whole cycles. As for retraining, I'm still considered first term so I wouldn't think it would be any different retraining as a SrA or (S)Sgt, but then again, the retraining advisory has a specific column for Staffs. 



Ocoka One said:


> E4s used to be Sergeants BITD. Not sure when they became Senior Airmen but it was after I left the ANG. Hey, young brother, good work on the test and carry on, you'll get that forth stripe next time. And good luck with your TACP aspirations.



I appreciate the kind words, Sir. I have my application in with TACP as choice #1 and Special Missions Aviation as choice #2. Either way, I'm training my ass off to make it happen regardless of which job I get picked up for. If I do get SMA over TACP, I'm listing CV22 as my #1 pick on the airframe dreamsheet the pipelines provides. 

CV22 - #1
NSAv - #2
HH60 - #3


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Due to all of the reorg between the 3D and 3A split, we were left with no real CFETP and thus a complete SKT exemption for two whole cycles. As for retraining, I'm still considered first term so I wouldn't think it would be any different retraining as a SrA or (S)Sgt, but then again, the retraining advisory has a specific column for Staffs.
> 
> I appreciate the kind words, Sir. I have my application in with TACP as choice #1 and Special Missions Aviation as choice #2. Either way, I'm training my ass off to make it happen regardless of which job I get picked up for. If I do get SMA over TACP, I'm listing CV22 as my #1 pick on the airframe dreamsheet the pipelines provides.
> 
> ...



Oh, shit, you're in Comm? I would crosstrain, smoke dope, defect to ISIS...something to get out of that careerfield. I've dealt with a bunch of Comm types in the sandbox over the years and my opinion of the field as a whole is exceptionally poor. Bereft of leadership, infected with self-serving NCO's, tech school training that declines year after year...run while you still have a soul. At least 3A should be easy to leave. Good luck on getting your dream slot. Keep us posted.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Oh, shit, you're in Comm? I would crosstrain, smoke dope, defect to ISIS...something to get out of that careerfield. I've dealt with a bunch of Comm types in the sandbox over the years and my opinion of the field as a whole is exceptionally poor. Bereft of leadership, infected with self-serving NCO's, tech school training that declines year after year...run while you still have a soul. At least 3A should be easy to leave. Good luck on getting your dream slot. Keep us posted.



LMFAO! Yeah I get that exact response quite a lot. I came in as a 3D trained in comm (small computers) and about a month after my 5 level was finished, I received an email that read to the effect of:

"If you're a 3D that is assigned to a comm unit, you're still comm. If you're a 3D that's assigned anywhere else within the AF, congrats you're a 3A!"

You could imagine how excited I was to find that after doing the comm upgrade, I was being converted into a personnel troop being assigned to the Aircrew Fundies schoolhouse. I just talked to an inbound 3A fresh from Keesler AFB and he said their tech school was literally just Microsoft Office for 4 weeks. Nothing involving Evals, Decs, Pubs, etc.  Good news is that 3A is overmanned now so training out shouldn't prove too difficult. *Fingers crossed* 

I'll keep everyone informed on the retrain as updates come in. AFPC has my request so ball is in their court.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> LMFAO! Yeah I get that exact response quite a lot. I came in as a 3D trained in comm (small computers) and about a month after my 5 level was finished, I received an email that read to the effect of:
> 
> "If you're a 3D that is assigned to a comm unit, you're still comm. If you're a 3D that's assigned anywhere else within the AF, congrats you're a 3A!"
> 
> ...


Cross-training as a SrA with a line# isn't bad.
Coming into a new career field as a SrA gives you better learning opportunities.


----------



## Kheenbish (Aug 26, 2016)

Made Staff this year, honestly wasn't trying or expecting to make it due to being in retraining status. I guess it's hard though not to when your peered against 380 individuals and 200 make it..


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 27, 2016)

Kheenbish said:


> Made Staff this year, honestly wasn't trying or expecting to make it due to being in retraining status. I guess it's hard though not to when your peered against 380 individuals and 200 make it..


Take it and run.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> ...run while you still have a soul...


----------



## Northerner1012 (Sep 14, 2016)

Gents, 
   AFPC just approved my retrain request and said I was eligible for Special Missions Aviation. Now I just need to slow my heart rate down a little bit, settle myself back into my office and get this flight physical business sorted. Will keep everyone posted on what happens with that and when my class date is.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 14, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Gents,
> AFPC just approved my retrain request and said I was eligible for Special Missions Aviation. Now I just need to slow my heart rate down a little bit, settle myself back into my office and get this flight physical business sorted. Will keep everyone posted on what happens with that and when my class date is.



That is just outstanding. Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner1012 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> That is just outstanding. Congratulations!




Med Flight appointment is in the next couple weeks, I'll have a firm date here middle of next week. After I get cleared, I have to apply for the class date. Updates when they arrive. Time to buckle down and get it done.


----------

